

Is This Google X's Plan to Wire the World? - 1337biz
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-05-23/is-this-google-xs-plan-to-wire-the-world

======
mtgx
I don't have any insight into how practical "antenna-balloons" are, but Google
is already trying to push "Super Wifi" (white spaces) in Africa, and that
might actually be the easiest way to connect most Africans by the end of this
decade.

